# Check Tivo Service Online & Giving Out Service #



## boobers (Jan 19, 2010)

I have a S2 TIVO that I am selling.

I want to confirm what kind of service it has on the TIVO online via the service number. A Google and a search here has been fruitless. 

Can it be done?

Also, is it OK to give out the Tivo Service Number to prospective buyers?

Thanx

B


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

boobers said:


> I have a S2 TIVO that I am selling.
> 
> I want to confirm what kind of service it has on the TIVO online via the service number. A Google and a search here has been fruitless.
> 
> ...


You can see the service by TSN here: My Account


----------



## boobers (Jan 19, 2010)

orangeboy said:


> You can see the service by TSN here: My Account


Thanx for the reply.

I don't have a TIVO account, although the TIVO site says that the unit has been activated. When I try to sign up for an account, it says my information does not match the Tivo. Which makes sense, since I bought it used off of Ebay a couple months ago in anticipation of hooking it up. But the deal to get cable out in my remote location fell thru.

So now I just want to see whether or not this unit has a lifetime service attached.

Also, I don't have the remote for it, so I can't check it when it's hooked up.

EDIT: Disregard. Found the remote for it and was able to access the SYSTEM INFORMATION panel. This puppy has lifetime service!! 

Thanx for the repy.

B


----------

